# FSW vs QSW



## Manidinesh (Apr 24, 2017)

Dear All

I am planning to apply for a Canadian PR... My immigrant consultant has advised me to go for FSW however my preference is for QSW to stay in Québec... If I apply as FSW and I reach any province then will I be eligible to relocate to Québec after getting CSQ certificate once I land in any province? Please assist me so that I would be able to initiate the process...


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

If you receive PR status you can live wherever you like in Canada. You do realize that Quebec is primarily a French speaking Province?


----------



## Manidinesh (Apr 24, 2017)

Auld Yin said:


> If you receive PR status you can live wherever you like in Canada. You do realize that Quebec is primarily a French speaking Province?


Thank you for your reply Mr. Auld Yin.... I understand it's a French speaking province and I do hold a post graduation degree specialized in French


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Manidinesh said:


> Thank you for your reply Mr. Auld Yin.... I understand it's a French speaking province and I do hold a post graduation degree specialized in French



Keep in mind that the French you learned will not be the same as the French spoken in Quebec. You will likely have learned the version of French that is spoken in France, and Quebecois French is significantly different. You will be well placed to pick up the language more easily due to your education, but there will still be a learning curve.


----------



## Manidinesh (Apr 24, 2017)

Thank you for the heads up Colchar... Really appreciate your reply... I get where you are coming from... I meant the adaptability would not be that difficult however I completely agree with you that need to put in lot of effort to cope up


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Manidinesh said:


> Thank you for the heads up Colchar... Really appreciate your reply... I get where you are coming from... I meant the adaptability would not be that difficult however I completely agree with you that need to put in lot of effort to cope up


Here's a taste of what you would be up against...


----------



## Manidinesh (Apr 24, 2017)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Manidinesh said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for the heads up Colchar... Really appreciate your reply... I get where you are coming from... I meant the adaptability would not be that difficult however I completely agree with you that need to put in lot of effort to cope up
> ...


Wonderful!!! It was really nice and good to explore... Thank you very much


----------

